# does anyone make carry slings?



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi everyone, like to know if anyone makes carry slings, for furbabies. I would love to buy one for Charchi, hope smeone can help? thanks- janet


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I'd also be interested!!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh I would be interested as well!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

now that would be cute!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

I have made them before....I make the type that ties over your shoulder and has a pouch that your pup fits into. They can be custom made for tiny to larger dogs too. Sorry I do not have any pictures to show you....I will try and find one so you can get an idea I make dog bed covers and dog vest jackets too. 
My website...Snuggle Pocket Pet Covers


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Thankyou, Daisy mae, will look forward to it, would you have any idea what the postage would be on it? thanks-janet


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Here are some examples....Depending on where you live, the shipping would be about 8.00 in the U.S. and for outside of the U.S. it would have to be calculated. The cost for the sling carrier is 35.00


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

OH, they are lovely Daisy Mae, i would love to order the leopard pattern one.I would like to buy one in about two weeks if you have any?M y Charchi weighes 9 pounds 14 ounces. Do you make this size ? thanks-janet.


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry, Darlene, im a dope thought your name was Daisy Mae, sorry- janet


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh thats ok That would give me plenty of time to find the fabric for you and yes, I can size it for your furbabie....my Dazy weighs 8 1/2 lbs. and so I can get a good measurement from her. 
Just let me know when you are ready to have it made and I will get started on it. 
Thanks...Darlene


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Darlene, will do thanks-janet.


----------



## Mommy2Odin (Jun 13, 2012)

I would love a zebra print one! I'll have to wait until I get my fall disbursement in. I also want to wait until Odin is a little bigger to get a more accurate size.


----------



## vera94 (Jun 18, 2012)

aww those are very cute. i am very interested in getting my little man one to


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

I will find some of that fabric....if you are interested just let me know as a post or you can pm me....Thanks


----------

